# What would the Babys look like?



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I plan on breeding some time, whenever i have time money and ROOM of course! This is not gunna happen for a while, im just curious to know what the children of this pair would look like! I have no idea about genetics or anything! So... ya, let me know, if there is even a way to figure that kinda stuff out that is!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea but I bet the fry would be pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

There's really no way to find out, until you try!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

actually from what ive read, their coloring is so different they could end up a little strange. probably even kinda mutt like. no offense to anyone, i love them all to but.... if you want the same coloring as parents ive read its best to use the same colors. that why breeders sell male and female pairs that are the same color.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats acctually what i would want! haha. I want something different! I read that Cambodian does not go on to the First Generation, then its only one of four of the 2nd Generation. I read it on Bettytalk so i should be reliable... I donno. I dont plan on breeding soon, but those are my 2 fav boys  OR i would try to do a my Double Tail with my Penny ^^^.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So what are mutt bettas like?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> So what are mutt bettas like?


 They're just like the ones in petstores, that's why breeders selectively breed so they don't end up with mutts. But I like mutts


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh...I think they're cute though. All of them are a little different.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well what i meant by mutt was very mixed looking. mix the wrong colors and you can end up with muddy colors


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

In my opinion, there is no "wrong color" for a betta, cant say ive ever looked at one and went "thats ugly" from black to mustard gas to steel blue. I donno... you know ill llet you ALL know when its gunna happen


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Are they petstore bettas? Or did you buy them from a breeder? If they are from the petstore they probably would have a wide variety of colors on their babies. I think they are beautiful! 
Like ChristinaRoss said, if you mix the wrong colors you can end up with a brownish looking fish. Red and Blue are two that can end up like that.

Hope you're successful with whichever pair you decide on!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> In my opinion, there is no "wrong color" for a betta, cant say ive ever looked at one and went "thats ugly" from black to mustard gas to steel blue. I donno... you know ill llet you ALL know when its gunna happen


 I'm with you, if ya ask me there is no ugly bettas. They are all colors for a purpose. I used to have one so ugly he was cute, lol. I figure u breed what ya want, I do. I have had some beautiful mutts!8)


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya cindylou, i wasnt trying to sat theyd be ugly, was trying to state that if hes looking for paricular colors you have to breed carefully. i love them all though


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Christina, haha ya i understand, but my first breed wouldn't necessarily be all for aesthetics, probably just to give it a go! then maybe id pick the 2 prettiest ones outa that batch to really try to get a strand going. But eh, w/e happens happens.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well good luck! and if u get an orange one, i want it! lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

maybe ill breed my orange male and orange female together for you! hahah .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet their offspring would be beautiful!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!! omg, I want an orange one sooo bad!!! lol


----------

